

Y Combinator Start-Ups: Guess Which Will Be Worth A Billion - coleb
http://www.forbes.com/sites/nicoleperlroth/2011/08/25/yc-combinator-start-ups-guess-which-will-be-worth-a-billion/

======
utnick
On codecademy: "The start-up boasts over 200,000 users and claims several tech
giants have already approached them about hiring their recent graduates."

I didn't understand this sentence, is it saying tech giants have asked to hire
users that have completed the codecademy javascript course?

~~~
kingofspain
If that's true and my girlfriend bags a job at Google after I've slaved over a
hot browser for 10 years, I'll... probably retire and live off her.

------
jarin
I'm actually going to say the most likely is Vidyard.

    
    
      "YouTube for businesses"
      + super easy
      + multi-device compatible
      + metrics
      + great pricing
      + built-in call to action and sharing
      + content agnostic (aka adult friendly)
      ---------------------------------------
      = $$$$$
    

I'm getting ready to test them out with a client for video trailers, and if
they can get some kind of secure URL system set up (IP/time tokens for
authenticated users), we might go with them for everything. Much easier than
dealing with Pandastream/S3/CloudFront.

~~~
crdoconnor
I couldn't see how this one was so different from vimeo or all those other
"corporate youtubes", many of which have been around for years.

~~~
tomlin
Agreed. I don't really understand why they compare themselves to _community-
based_ video sites and not services like Bits On The Run, which essentially is
the same thing, but provides much more overall.

VidYard provides pretty limited bandwidth considering they promote "Force HD".
And masking RTMP as "Instant-Start Technology" is a little sketchy, IMO. RTMP
isn't _rare_. BOTR's API is pretty much perfect and having the free add-on ad
network service is pure brilliance.

~~~
eddiewu80
VidYard compares itself to community based video sites because that's what the
vast majority of businesses are using to host their video content.

I'm not sure I understand the "limited bandwidth" comment either. As it states
on the VidYard pricing page, VidYard offers bandwidth well into the terabytes
with no mentioned limit. Additionally the pricing for this bandwidth is quite
literally 10x less than BOTR.

Instant start technology is very different from RTMP. RTMP is just one of
VidYard's many streaming protocols and is unrelated to the technology required
to play videos instantaneously.

------
robinbourne
I see potential for MarketBrief to be acquired by Thomson Reuters or Bloomberg
or News Corp or Yahoo! or a PE fund easily for a billion plus good change, I
think they can get 100m in revenue annually.

Also, I can see same chance for Codecademy to get acquired for around or just
under a billion. They can easily get 50m-100m in revenue annually, many ways
this can be achieved.

Both have become good brand names already and can become great.

~~~
rprasad
Anyone who would buy MarketBrief already has superior tools for parsing SEC
filings. The SEC does not impose a standard filing format, so MarketBrief must
generate a parser/rule set for every company. Essentially, they do the same
thing that current players already do, but without having specialists who know
the intimate quirks of the company they're analyzing.

MarketBrief's target market is the unsophisticated investor who doesn't want
the raw data. It's not useful to lawyers or day traders as previous posters in
other MB threads have suggested, because MarketBrief doesn't offer the
information that would be pertinent tp those. That could be modified on MB's
end, but not easily because they can't use a standardized algorithm.

IOW...MB has the same problem Groupon does: their business model sounds sexy,
and even looks sexy at first glance, but it really doesn't scale.

------
vaksel
i'll grant that many of them will be acquired...but a billion is a pretty huge
number, and I don't see many of them holding out for a billion. Plus, holding
out for a billion limits the # of potential acquires to a few dozen companies

~~~
theDoug
If I buy a billionth of your company for a dollar you now have a company with
a billion dollar valuation. The problem with these stories and funding stories
in general are that they focus on pre-money/earning valuations and not actual
_worth_.

------
aaronbrethorst
Were my net worth high enough at this point[1], I'd be beating down
DoubleRecall's door, trying to dump every cent I had into them. Or Parse,
they're cool too[2]. But DoubleRecall's pitch on their website made my jaw
drop when I saw it the other day.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accredited_investor>

[2] I built a proof of concept app on top of Parse the other day. It's badass,
no doubt.

~~~
ditojim
does this improve a user's experience on a web app or a website? this won't
last. users won't stand for it. i would stop using a website or web app if i
had to do this every time i access it. other than that, it is a great idea.
perhaps finding another use for this (like captcha) will save it in the end.

~~~
robryan
As others have said, it's a far better experience to do this than watch say a
20 second video ad or interstitial that can't be skipped. Also if they work
well enough they can monetise content that previously either wouldn't have
existed or only existed behind a pay wall.

~~~
evilduck
I'm undecided. If any site actually put DoubleRecall in front of text based
content access, I'm nearly guaranteed to contribute to their bounce rate.
Video advertising is limited to viewing videos which has a high bandwidth
cost, I'll tolerate that since I can switch tabs, but any overlay or
intermediate ad that requires my interaction almost always results in a tab
closure instead of a further page view.

Still, there may be a significant enough chunk of people to make this an
insanely profitable method, but the problem with making text legible for
people to read means that it's machine OCR'able too. If this gains a ton of
traction, how long until the AdBlock plugins start typing this in for you?

~~~
evilduck
This was churning in the back of my head, so I toyed with it a bit.

    
    
      wget http://doublerecall.com/images/mockups/DoubleRecall-iPod-engagement-explainer.png
      gocr -i ./DoubleRecall-iPod-engagement-explainer.png -m 4 -C A-z -d 1   
    

Nets me:

    
    
      __ ___ __ _______ ____ ___ __________ ______
      ___ e_  n  _   Apple iPad
      ___l_J__
      Movies_ TV shows_ games_ and music_ Now
      pIaying on an iPod near you_
      Now pIaying iPod I        _ ce_ con_en_ \
    

Throw out the non-recognized characters, and I've got a list I can grep
against a dictionary and I've detected all the required words already. It
wouldn't take much glue to call up imagemagick and detect color differences
between word chunks and fill this in automatically. Chrome Extensions can
capture page content to canvas datauri's and upload to a server for analysis.

------
wgx
I can see Parse being acquired by Amazon, Salesforce or the like - maybe even
Google for Android.

But, a billion-dollar valuation? Not so sure.

~~~
A-K
I agree on both points. Parse definitely has the potential to gain a lot of
traction, but I'm not sure we'll see a Heroku-sized buyout.

